# Bret Hart to return to WWE



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 25, 2009)

Sources are claiming that the guest host of the 1/4 RAW will be Bret "The Hitman" Hart. A surprise move considering the past real animosity between Hart and McMahon.

Then again, Raw is being opposed by TNA's Impact that day. Big guns are needed.


----------



## Guardian (Dec 25, 2009)

Most thought that their bad feelings was fake, I did at first, then found out that it was the real deal.  I would love to see Bret again, he was always a great show stopper also in my book.


----------



## The Last Legionary (Dec 25, 2009)

Vince uses people.  Hart wasn't innocent in the issue but Vince is a petty man-boy who justifies his actions by his bank account. Personally, I think he's disgusting.


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 28, 2009)

Even if the "Montreal Screwjob" anger were scripted, the anger that Hart feels towards Vince MacMahon isn't scripted.  There's the matter of Vince basically forcing Bret's brother, Owen, to adopt that stupid Blue Blazer act, and fly from the rafters.  

When the rigging came loose, Owen plunged to his death, smashing his head.  Bret will never forgive Vince for that.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Dec 28, 2009)

...it's all about the business.


----------

